# Sleep apnea



## SilentxValkyrie (20 Mar 2021)

So a few years ago, I was very overweight; and had obstructive sleep apnea. After undergoing treatment and loosing weight; I no longer have the disease as it was cured; as sleep apneas luckily can be cured. 

My goal, has always been to join the armed forces.

While the diagnosis is on my history. It no longer affects me and hasn't for awhile due to going away from loosing weight. 

However, would the history of being diagnosed with sleep apnea and undergoing the CPAP treatment be disqualifying?


----------



## Gunnar (20 Mar 2021)

Everyone will tell you that cases differ, only the medical team can tell you that, etc., etc.  My take on it is that they are medical professionals.  A medical problem related to weight you no longer carry would be a lot like having had chicken pox.  It’s gone & isn’t currently a problem.  However, they could conceivably need you to prove it for paperwork’s sake.  But only your medical examiner can tell you for sure.  So, you will likely not have an issue, but there may be more hoops to jump thru.  All you can do is apply and see.  I am not a medical examiner, nor do I play one on TV.  Apply and see.


----------

